
Build realtime application with gRPC/protobuf/HTTP 2 in the browser - mazout
https://github.com/nicolasgere/tawny/tree/master/dist/typescript-web
======
tsukikage
..this doesn't actually use HTTP 2 though? It's using grpc-web, which relies
on a proxy to downgrade HTTP 2 to HTTP 1.1. Thus it can't support key grpc
features like bidirectional streaming.

